# iTunes Malfunction ?



## GilliganSpazzz (Jun 8, 2009)

I Just Had My Computer Restored, + The Internet Just Got Put Back Up, Now iTunes Won't Work + There Is A Box That Pops Up Every Time I Try To Get Onto My iTunes, It Says "iTunes Has Encountered A Problem + Needs To Close, We Are Sorry For The Inconvenience" But Then It Keeps Doing It, Over + Over, I Haven't Been Able To Open My iTunes..


----------



## Darkman787 (Oct 2, 2007)

Have you tried downloading the latest version of Itunes and reinstalling it?


----------



## GilliganSpazzz (Jun 8, 2009)

Yeah /:
I Have Tried That.


----------



## Darkman787 (Oct 2, 2007)

Hmm...Try uninstalling it completely from your computer. Then, run CCleaner to get rid of any pieces that were left over from the uninstall. Then, reinstall itunes.


----------

